# Dog gives birth to mutant creature that resembles human being



## daer0n (Jan 20, 2008)

This is the oddest thing ive seen in a long time! Aside from the pictures and video of the blue skinned man






It's kinda gross..ew :/


















​


Source


----------



## Aprill (Jan 20, 2008)

Wait....that's a puppy?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 20, 2008)

It's supposed to be a puppy yeah


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jan 20, 2008)

..............wow........................


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 20, 2008)

what?!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 20, 2008)

*vomits*


----------



## macface (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats a puppy it looks like it was born some defect or something.


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it dead?


----------



## daer0n (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont think its dead, it didnt say anything about it being dead on the website but eewww, i dont even know what to think of it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 20, 2008)

Well I just did some research. It's called a water puppy and it's not that uncommon apparently. Same condition as hydrops in humans. It's caused by excessive water retention.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2008)

poor thing. I feel sorry for it. I hope it recovers.. maybe there is a treatment to stop it retaining so much water


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 20, 2008)

That one must be dead though, they don't seem to last long. I was looking at the little hand in the face, it's there in every picture, he didn't move at all.





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif poor thing. I feel sorry for it. I hope it recovers.. maybe there is a treatment to stop it retaining so much water There is, but it has to be administered immediately after birth, must be difficult to give it in time.
Isn't the internet the greatest thing ever? I just learned a whole new thing in a few clicks lol.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just did some research. It's called a water puppy and it's not that uncommon apparently. Same condition as hydrops in humans. It's caused by excessive water retention. oh my, poor thing, that's sad...


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 20, 2008)

it is sad





but it's totally cool that you can learn that stuff on the internet... at least I'll know what to do if I ever have a dog, and it ever has a puppy, and if that puppy has that type of water retention! LOL


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh god...I am glad it is not so uncommon cus i dont think anyone wants to know what i was thinking.


----------



## Leony (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG, poor thing.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 20, 2008)

aww. poor puppy.


----------



## SalJ (Jan 20, 2008)

aww poor thing.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 20, 2008)

That's quite strange looking. I don't think it looks that human, just quite swollen.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just did some research. It's called a water puppy and it's not that uncommon apparently. Same condition as hydrops in humans. It's caused by excessive water retention. oh wow! I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 20, 2008)

aww look at the first pic its mum's like "dont worry i still love you"


----------



## girlie2010 (Jan 20, 2008)

thats so wierd


----------



## Cali (Jan 20, 2008)

weird and sad


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah, to me it just looks like a swollen puppy. Poor thing!


----------



## Jessica (Jan 20, 2008)

awww....im totaly sad now


----------



## Manda (Jan 21, 2008)

Aww, poor puppy


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That one must be dead though, they don't seem to last long. I was looking at the little hand in the face, it's there in every picture, he didn't move at all.



Aw I didn't notice that untill I read your post, made me sad!!! Poor lil guy.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sheikah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I just did some research. It's called a water puppy and it's not that uncommon apparently. Same condition as hydrops in humans. It's caused by excessive water retention. thanks for that info... I thought some sick man got a hold of that poor dog!!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm seriously speechless on this one...


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 21, 2008)

Aww...I'm a nurse and have seen hydroptic babies (SOOO SAD) but I guess I never stopped to think about it happening to other animals. Hopefully ithe poor little puppy did not suffer long


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh no... that's so sad.


----------

